# Comparaison entre Safari et Google Chrome



## ecegler (16 Décembre 2009)

Avez-vous essayé à utiliser Google Chrome Beta ? Comment le trouvez-vous ? Quel mieux entre Safari et Google Chrome ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2009)

Ben t'essaye toi-même, comme un grand, en plus c'est gratuit.

T'auras pas un avis objectif, y'a pas grand chose d'objectif dans le choix d'un navigateur, mais au moins 100% en accord avec toi-même.

Pour ma part, rien que le "Google" m'incite à passer mon chemin.


----------



## rizoto (16 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour ma part, rien que le "Google" m'incite à passer mon chemin.



Pareil que Moon...

d'autant plus qu'il y a en face des logiciels libres de très bonne qualité.


----------



## BIBITCHE (16 Décembre 2009)

également, safari est mieux.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2009)

Vous aimez le WebKit ?

Vous voulez naviguer différent ? Mais vraiment différent ?

Cruz

Sunrise 2

Stainless

OmniWeb


----------



## ecegler (16 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vous aimez le WebKit ?
> 
> Vous voulez naviguer différent ? Mais vraiment différent ?
> 
> ...



A quoi ça sert WebKit ? Je ne le connais pas bien...


----------



## Gr3gZZ (16 Décembre 2009)

C'est sincèrement inutilte comme truc. Il éxiste bien assez de soft discret/léger pour gérer facebook, twitter et autres sur mac sans avoir à s'encombrer sa fenêtre de navigation web.
Personnellement j'ai horreur d'avoir autre chose qui m'occupe lorsque je lis un article ou que je bosse en utilisant le net. C'est juste GadjetoKikool.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2009)

ecegler a dit:


> A quoi ça sert WebKit ? Je ne le connais pas bien...



WebKit ? Tu ne connais que ça. C'est la base internet de Mac OS  X.

Sans le WebKit.framework, pas de Safari, iWeb, iTunes, Dashboard, Mail, Mise à jour de logiciel, etc...


----------



## ecegler (16 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> WebKit ? Tu ne connais que ça. C'est la base internet de Mac OS  X.
> 
> Sans le WebKit.framework, pas de Safari, iWeb, iTunes, Dashboard, Mail, Mise à jour de logiciel, etc...



Merci !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2009)

ecegler a dit:


> Merci !



De rien. 

Tiens, encore ça, mais faut aimer les bugs, en salade, à la crême, rotis, en dessert nappé de crash log => Shiira 2 (prendre la build du 17.02.2009)


----------



## ecegler (16 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> De rien.
> 
> Tiens, encore ça, mais faut aimer les bugs, en salade, à la crême, rotis, en dessert nappé de crash log => Shiira 2 (prendre la build du 17.02.2009)



Ah  Pourquoi pas !


----------



## ecegler (17 Décembre 2009)

Safari est mieux que Google Chrome car j'utilise mon iPhone qui peut transférer les signets vers Safari. C'est plus pratique. N'est-ce pas possible pour Google Chrome vers iPhone ?


----------

